# 2 x tickets for Jump Final



## rbrooks7 (4 July 2012)

I bought these for my father in law but he now has a horse competing in the 3 day event for Canada and gets free tickets anyway, so i have a pair spare.  Rather than return them to LOCOG i would rather they get used by the Horse Community.

You can contact me:
r12345b
@
gmail
.
com

Details below;


Wednesday 
08 August 2012 
12:00-16:35	
Equestrian - Jumping
Hide

Jumping Individual Final Round A
Jumping Individual Final Round B
Jumping Individual Jump off
Jumping Individual Victory Ceremony
Session code: EJ004


----------



## finbarrk (4 July 2012)

email sent.


----------



## finbarrk (5 July 2012)

Did you not get my email?


----------



## rbrooks7 (5 July 2012)

Apologies to those who contacted me - i was a bit bogged down at work - so to answer your questions - YES the tickets are still available - i will email this weekend and get them sold - regards Richard


----------



## rbrooks7 (5 July 2012)

Another answer - yes the tickets cost me £175 each plus £6 postage fee as well.  They were the 2nd most expensive on sale and i think are classified as B tickets - the top band being A - so they should be pretty good - i cant find a seating plan on line so i dont exactly know what that entitles you to but they are in block 220 row 18.  The tickets also come with a free train / tube pass for the day too.  

Regards RB


----------

